# The diversity of Piranha-Fury



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, I've been amazed at how you can ask a car/computer/pop culture/biology/legal/political question on p-fury and get a really good answer from at least one member.

Made me curious as to the diversity and expertises of members on this board.

I'm American, been around the lounge extensively for only about a year (dabbled in it some over 3 years), I'm about to get my third bio degree (a PhD, already have Bach and Master's), snakes/fish/hormones/invasive species are all expertises I'd say I have (biology in general).

And for party affiliation.... I think you know what I chose...









Also, after posting your expertise, it would be best if you could post a very random picture









Random pics, por favor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

USA - Ohio

24

Computer Nerd

No political party

Since the beginning of pfury

Not sure


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

usa student republican 1-2 years and i am pretty good with xbox... and partying (high School)









is that random enough?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

(random pic, POR FAVOR)







or, so help me God, I will post one for you!!!!!!!!!

















Yes, very random


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

WEll... I'm:

USA

Work in Television

Libretarian

Have been a member for just over 2 years...

Expertise.... what do you need to know... I'm a self proclaimed expert in many areas...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Anchorage Alaska

27

Business Owner

No political party (I agree with both sides on certain things)

Been on p-fury for a couple of years.

I don't believe in anything, I just know some things are more certain than others.

Lol sorry, ALMOST a couple of years :nod:


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

American
30
I make software for hospitals.

Besides fish, ask me about snowmobiles.

Random pic:


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Canadian.
You don't have engineer/businessman thing up there, but I'm a business major that's really an engineer








I guess I would be a democrat/libertarian.
I've been here for a couple of years I think. Check my profile <---
My expertise is everything. Yup.

Random pic:










Pac


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

USA
I fix things. when I'm not fixing things I'm explaing how it is.
My party affilation is American. 
Been dabbling in the lounge since I joined up here a few months back.
In some areas my expertise is great. In others I am but a neophyte. 
And in others I am middle of the road. I'm a jack of many trades. and I strive to be the best I can at all. 
And I'm 28

And heres something you'd rather not see.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> American
> 30
> I make software for hospitals.
> 
> ...


u work for epic systems?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Interesting areas of expertise!!!

btw, feel free to post random pics for THOSE THAT FORGOT!









Here's a random pic for b_ack:










(the pics so far are cracking me up, by the way







)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

your party affiliation is only for us people


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

don't have time to elaborate.

but for good measure:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

alan said:


> your party affiliation is only for us people


Aw crap, you're right. Any advice on how to alter it?

Thanks traumatic!!!!


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i dont feel like posting what i chose, but heres my random(very random, im just gonna click whatever and post it







) pic:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

awesome.









For Bake at 98.6...

I randomly searched for insect and retarded... one picture for this on the internet.... presto:

View attachment 114953


Lessee..... Crosshair forgot a pic, here's one for him...

View attachment 114955


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

from
antarctican :nod: the first born here
















work
used to be aircondtioning and refrigeration tech, trying to

find a new career due to asthma related problems.

party
if everyone did what i tell them to do then the world

would be a better place.

expertise
i still remeber most of my air conditioning and refrigeration

training but now im messing with yeti's and big foot

go ahead and find my odd picture cause im on the laptop with

dial up and i m not lookin for one


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

okay...

Freez's random pic:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Canadian -Ontario

41

Maintenance,

No political party

since the olden days when p-fury was in black and white.

I'm Ok.

Picture
View attachment 114960


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Also a tremendously generous giver of funny animations!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

canada

electrician\ administrative assistant (aka office slave.lol)

dont care too much about political parties...

i provide random, confusing, stupid facts and responses   ...and travel information to anyone who needs it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Well, I've been amazed at how you can ask a car/computer/pop culture/biology/legal/political question on p-fury and get a really good answer from at least one member.
> 
> Made me curious as to the diversity and expertises of members on this board.
> 
> ...


you forgot to mention the masters you recieved in finger-painting


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

USA!!!

Electrician

WTF is Nachos?









who knows the last one...

random pic..
View attachment 114964


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK© said:


> Well, I've been amazed at how you can ask a car/computer/pop culture/biology/legal/political question on p-fury and get a really good answer from at least one member.
> 
> Made me curious as to the diversity and expertises of members on this board.
> 
> ...


you forgot to mention the masters you recieved in finger-painting
:rasp:
[/quote]
Mel s jelous of fingerpainting


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

let me know how that piling higher and deeper goes... I couldn't stomach acedamia long enough for that one..LOL

Oh yes..and post a *VERY ODD* random picture for me Ace...

US
Republican/Democrat/write in/ Oh whatever I feel like at the poll that Day......
Biologist(B.S., M.S.)/viticulturist(its all about the wine in the end....)
and I just like our site...because of our diversity


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

USA

MA/NJ

ER physician

Libertarian


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sorry. had to add one more pic


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Geez mdmedicine, that's a whole lotta metabolism goin on!!!



CrocKeeper said:


> let me know how that piling higher and deeper goes... I couldn't stomach acedamia long enough for that one..LOL
> 
> Oh yes..and post a *VERY ODD* random picture for me Ace...
> 
> ...


Oh, academia is pushing me to limits but some of those limits are good. I just know that it'll take one heck of an offer for me to go the route of actually staying in academia. A bunch of Fruit Loops, I'm tellin' ya.

Yeah, my posting is sky high because..... again.... I have much reading to do.... By the way, "Patterns in Freshwater Fish Ecology" By W.J. Matthews is an amazing read. Might actually keep me away from posting for a while :laugh:

Oh, random photo....










and another just to celebrate your return...










This one came up in my 'random' search and scared me


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

acestro said:


> let me know how that piling higher and deeper goes... I couldn't stomach acedamia long enough for that one..LOL
> 
> Oh yes..and post a *VERY ODD* random picture for me Ace...
> 
> ...


Oh, academia is pushing me to limits but some of those limits are good. I just know that it'll take one heck of an offer for me to go the route of actually staying in academia. A bunch of Fruit Loops, I'm tellin' ya.

Yeah, my posting is sky high because..... again.... I have much reading to do.... By the way, "Patterns in Freshwater Fish Ecology" By W.J. Matthews is an amazing read. Might actually keep me away from posting for a while :laugh:

Oh, random photo....










and another just to celebrate your return...










This one came up in my 'random' search and scared me

















[/quote]
that last pic kinda looks like Tink. lol


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

mrmedicine...a lot of that chart looks familiar. What, other than the adenosine triphosphate cycle, does that chart represent?

Tom


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It has the Kreb's cycle and glycolysis but it also has some of the 'outside' influences too (and how other things, besides glucose, get metabolized). I'm guessing you had to memorize this in med school? It's actually a pretty cool chart!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, I had to memorize like a quarter of it for an Exercise Physiology course I took a year ago. Not fun. I didnt actually memorize it either...I got scared just looking at that thing.

Tom


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It is a little 'detailed'









Anyhow.... More members sharing what their expertises are?

Oh, and here's a scary pic!










Somebody voted without posting a random picture....









STOP THAT! I know someone else just voted too!


















Again?!?!! now you guys are just messin' with me. Dont make me post fat chicks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

USA
WI
microbial research/5th year senior
republican

in the spirit of the metabolic pathway picture previously posted......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ha, awesome.

You bio folk dont understand 'random' though :laugh:

(btw I include myself... was the fish boxing pic really random? ...nah)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Caracas, Venezuela

32

Lawyer/Business man

No political party

Since february 2003

Law, piranhas... whatever







!


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Where do you currently reside?
Ontario Canada

What is your current career?
Other : None...thanks all that pay taxes









Party affiliation?
Libertarian

How long have you been participating in the P-fury lounge?
2 to 3 years i think, when the hell did i join again.....ah who cares

What would you say is your 'expertise' compared to others...
I say f*ck alot

I had to post two pics


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Williamstown, NJ (South Jersey)

Current Career:

Banking-Customer Service Rep/Teller/Full-Time College Student

Party: Registered Republican

I've been here close to 3 months now =D

My expertise is being a dirty pirate hooker (just online piracy...not limewire and sh*t), and knowing way too much about banking for a 19 y/o.

Random Pics:










ANYONE??? LOL










I love it man lmfao./


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> American
> 30
> I make software for hospitals.
> 
> ...


u work for epic systems?
[/quote]
Nope - a company that specializes in rural and specialty hospitals. I mainly do Java development with some web app stuff.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

acestro said:


> Ha, awesome.
> 
> You bio folk dont understand 'random' though :laugh:
> 
> (btw I include myself... was the fish boxing pic really random? ...nah)


yeah you are right. this one should do.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

my turn...

USA!
Wisconsin.
Business- Sales.
No politics for me.
Been on p-fury for 1-2 years(even though my account doesnt say that).
as far as expertise? ask the hurricane...

View attachment 115006


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The morning shift rocks!!!























But the game 'randomly' posting a Triple H pic?









:laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well yes ace... its both a random pedigree pic and my area of expertise all in one!...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Good Ol' U.S. of A!

I reside in Northern Illinois...

Business - Reverend (Full time - Main emphasis is Youth)

Politics - I put Republican...but I vote for the man, not the party

Been on P-Fury from almost the begining

Expertise - Working with teens, drug rehabilitation, and camping!

Random pic...


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

NE Ohio

Masters Degree, Music

Independent: Hey Ancestro, you left independent out, or does Nachos mean independent

Summer, 2004.

Sorry for this inappropriate picture.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

From Burlington, Ontario

Student

Fiscally Conservative Liberal

Been here a year and a half.

Expertise...hippyisness? hipography? hipponomics? Actual Im just hear to annoy :laugh:

Random pic...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nachos is a 'catch all' which would include independent :nod:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> Nachos is a 'catch all' which would include independent :nod:


WTFBBQ?! I thought nachos was a mexican dish made of chips cheese meat and salsa. and various other delicious toppings.. and all this time I thought I was talking about appitizers!! DAMNYOU ACESTRO!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There is a lot more to this world than meets the eye....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wait. We talking about Transformers now? damnit I'm lost......


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

USA - New Jersey

Temporary Laborer -doing anything that doesn't involve too much labor, thought or repetition.

I have voted Republican in the past, but I'm not sure if I will again.

Expertise: Misfortune, Indolence, Melancholy, and Perversion.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Expertise: Misfortune, Indolence, Melancholy, and Perversion.


Awesome


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

USA

Student

Republican, even though I cannot vote

Around about 6 months or so, one boring night I gave up my logic and decided to stoop to you guyes level.

I'm not really sure what my expertise would be, but I know quite a bit on cars and rotary engines, as well as dirtbikes.

And for my Random photo; Dawson's Creek Trapperkeeper S2000 RULES!

View attachment 115042


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Temporary Laborer -doing anything that doesn't involve too much labor, thought or repetition.
> 
> I have voted Republican in the past, but I'm not sure if I will again.
> 
> Expertise: Misfortune, Indolence, Melancholy, and Perversion.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

"Dawson's Creek Trapperkeeper"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ack! It's Drew!







ON GUARD!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

good thread pinnn and make all newbs add to it so we can see who is what and were it were and soooo on :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

agreed. It's amazing how many have voted so far.... and yet there are less than 100 pics


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

forgot
IF IT OFFENDS ANYONE POST AND I WILL REMOVE IT
View attachment 115065


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Are Pakistanis even a problem?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i have no idea


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

where'd Drew go?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

wow ace..are you well? several posts and no random pictures....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> wow ace..are you well? several posts and no random pictures....










I just need to go back to non-p section I think









This pic makes me sad.










Between the gator in Montana, the kids setting the turtle on fire, dogs in China, and this.... I think our species is just pathetic


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

bob351 said:


> forgot
> IF IT OFFENDS ANYONE POST AND I WILL REMOVE IT
> View attachment 115065


HAHAHAHAHHAA> oh man. im saving this one to my harddrive!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

USA

36

Ocean Import

Democrat

April 2004

View attachment 115219


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Where was the one for those people who teach you? Acestro, you forgot Professors!

I'm from the U.S. and I'm an Instructional Assistant Professor at Illinois State.

I'm an expert at mathematics (I hope, at least!) and a Republican.

View attachment 115220


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ha! I teach too, my bad. My brother just got his PhD in math. That's some hard core stuff!


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Shew I thought it was going to be one of thost dumb ass polls to see if this board is Healthy racially diverified (LAUGHS).

Wow bro, edit that poll if you can and add Teenage Jock. I wouldn't call teen emo's a real majority any where, those weirdo nerds are just trying to find themselves.

USA
Teenage Jock
Student
Expertise : Sports, academics, and hunting game.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> where'd Drew go?


I'm sh*t. I entirely missed this thread... everytime I come to read it I get busy.









USA
Jizz Mopper
Nachos
Too long
Buffalo Penis


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

awesome.


----------



## xxjunior76xx (Aug 8, 2006)

New Jersey
Student - Fuzion Productions (Club Promotions/events/dj's)
Nachos
partying!! 
less than 6 months
?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Also awesome!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very interesting how the party lines are almost equal...

...but nachos are in the lead!


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

USA

STUDENT

REPUBLICAN

UNDER 6 MONTHS

ALOT


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> Are Pakistanis even a problem?


Anyone else see the irony in this post regarding the plot they just uncovered?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

acestro said:


> Are Pakistanis even a problem?


Anyone else see the irony in this post regarding the plot they just uncovered?








[/quote]

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/16/world/asia/16taliban.html

???


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Whoops, I'm making my own thread political









Where did I put those nachos....

btw, I had some excellent nachos at a Cuban Restaurant, they included 'ropa vieja' in them. Just awesome.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> Whoops, I'm making my own thread political
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had nachos from taco bell today.









atleast there were nachos I guess.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I like that cheese


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

acestro said:


> wow ace..are you well? several posts and no random pictures....










I just need to go back to non-p section I think









This pic makes me sad.










Between the gator in Montana, the kids setting the turtle on fire, dogs in China, and this.... I think our species is just pathetic








[/quote]

wtf! thats animal cruelty..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, democrat and republican TIED at 36. Now neither folks can bitch about this forum being soooo liberal or soooo conservative.

:nod:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Random pic of chuck.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Awesome. Looking forward to more info and random pics...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Das Gansta.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

not random.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I challange anyone to their knowledge of NORTH DAKOTA!!!!

Also, I'm an optician....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

random.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I felt this needed to be shared in as many threads as possible.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

I'll go,

USA 
Cable Guy
Libertarian
Expertise:
certified pc, printer, and network tech, i speak some arabic, i speak some japanese, i love doing stuff with my hands, i like working on concrete and abstract problems so i enjoy that kind of work, i'm a history and philosophy freak.

I've lurked at pfury for about three years and i started posting a little about six months ago.

edit: here's a random pic for ya ace.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

(edit) mdrs posted AWESOME pic

/is worried about B-sunshine's need to display Frodo love...


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I felt this needed to be shared in as many threads as possible.


it all makes sence now


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

"Mr Frodo come with me back to the shire and stay with me."

"No Samwise.. what happens in Mordoor stays in Mordoor."



acestro said:


> /is worried about B-sunshine's need to display Frodo love...


Be glad that I don't have photoshop on this computer at work and that when I get home I'll be too stoned to remember to come back here. Or you might have found yourself the recipiant of some Hobbit luv.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Dual citizenship USA-Israel

33

retired

I was democrat, but after a few trips back home, and a few trips 'over there' I guess I'm a new republican

Less than 6 months, but I've had exodons for a couple years

random pic


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Welcome to p-fury dude!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------

